# FreeBSD on external HD



## davide bondoni (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi. I would install FreeBSD on an external hard disk. Unfortunately, the system tells that the disks are wrong... (the internal is a Samsung SSD) Why? Is there a guide on such type of install?

Thanks and best,

                                                                davide


----------



## balanga (Apr 21, 2017)

I've done this many times. What is the source for the installation, and is the machine you are installing on connected to the Internet?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2017)

davide bondoni said:


> Unfortunately, the system tells that the disks are wrong


What is the exact error?


----------



## davide bondoni (Apr 21, 2017)

Frankly, I have forgotten the exact error. It concerned the disk. I don't use any internet connection. By the way, I was unable to select the various option in the splashdown. So, I digited enter, choosing the first one.


----------



## Oko (Apr 21, 2017)

davide bondoni said:


> Frankly, I have forgotten the exact error. It concerned the disk. I don't use any internet connection. By the way, I was unable to select the various option in the splashdown. So, I digited enter, choosing the first one.


Frankly I think you registered to this forum just to troll little bit which is fairly frequent phenomena on this forum. Forum moderators should be more aggressive in removing posts like this one and banning users instead of feeding off trolls. FreeBSD installer doesn't have "splashdown".


----------



## balanga (Apr 21, 2017)

I'd suggest reading:-

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/bsdinstall.html

Paying particular attention to:-

*2.3.1. Prepare the Installation Media*

in

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/bsdinstall-pre.html


----------



## Beastie (Apr 21, 2017)

Oko said:


> FreeBSD installer doesn't have "splashdown".


Of course it does have a "splashdown" and after reading the OP's second post I'm quite sure that is the "splashdown" being referred to. 



davide bondoni said:


> Hi. I would install FreeBSD on an external hard disk. Unfortunately, the system tells that the disks are wrong... (the internal is a Samsung SSD) Why? Is there a guide on such type of install?


As SirDice already said, we can't do much without the exact error message. One thing is certain: what you're trying to do is possible and it's the exact same thing as installing on an internal disk. But with external media many things can go wrong, the usual causes being bad cabling and non-standard-compliant controllers.


----------

